
Why Outlawing Cryptocurrency Purchases Is a Terrible Idea - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/why-outlawing-cryptocurrency-purchases-terrible-idea
======
mesozoic
If you outlaw cryptocurrency purchase then only outlaws will purchase
cryptocurrency.

~~~
cbluth
Why does this sound so familiar?

------
leshokunin
It’d be a stupid move to ban crypto. I’m very pro crypto, but we do need some
regulation. It’s too easy to lose your account with no recourse currently. So
just introduce ways for companies and consumers to be good actors.

------
naveen99
How are these countries going to enforce the ban on bitcoin if their people
need to be able to trade oil futures on the same international exchanges where
bitcoin futures are available already ?

